# The Great Saint Paint



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj198/Ghostwolf67/DSC00259.jpg











The Saint for my sororitas order. I've been preparing to paint her for weeks after finally building her just before christmas. I want her to stand out as one of the centrepieces of my army and so she is going to be a mammoth task. 

Unfortuantely i never took a photo before i sprayed but i think you can get the jist form the black model. 

To give a slight idea of where i'm going with her the wings will be brown like eagle feathers with a slight gold outline around the larger ones. The armour will midnight blue with a blue ink wash then highlighted regal/enchanted. The cloth will be liche purple with a white/liche purple mix highlight. Fleur symbols are white, hair is white and the aquilla gold. 

I'll hopefully be starting on the wings and the face tomorrow. I'll keep you posted. Wish me luck.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Good Luck, mate! She'll make for one SWEET centerpiece model for the army.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice, the only thing I don't like about the model is the Dove in her hand it kind of looks wierd. But those wings that you have done look awesome can't wait to see her painted


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool. I prefer seeing your own creation vs. the out of the blister model. Well done so far...k:


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Had the worst time ever yesterday painting the saints face. The dwarf flesh went kinda crazy and before i knew it she looked terrible. I'm not sure what transpired but its consistency was really off leaving little bobbles on the surface as i painted. Needless to say i was forced to strip the face and re-spray. Considering i'd done the wings allready i was forced to remove them in order to do the re-spray. And they were pinned on their with greenstuff filler. One big cock-up really on my part. should have been more careful. But i'll know for next time i guess which should be some time today. Hopefully i'll have some more pics for you this evening.


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

i like the model, shame you pissed the painting up and had to start again though.
good luck with the rest.

-Olek.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ouch, yeah that hurts when the paint doesn't cooperate. Keep at it and be patient and it will pay off. Nice conversion to work with so I will look forward to the finished result.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice conversion, I quite like the dove actually and the sword looks good as well. Looking forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

love the conversion work the wings lok alot better then the original cloaky thing


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Well got the wings prelims up here 










gonna work at blending the gold into the brown better as well as i can becuase i think the contrast right now is far too stark

Oh and i've got this other picture of it a little bit more complete 










OK i lied and its almost done. Blitzed it thrusday night, still some serious stuff to do with the face in my opinion and the blending on the wings still isnt done. There was some fallout form me having to re do to face part. Some of the right shoulder was damaged and stopped being smooth, a casualty i can bare frankly. 

My superglue I found out today is a little passed it so i need to buy more before i can glue the wings back on, so she should completely finished with base and all in the coming week perhaps?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, really nice job Alexander. I love the highlights on the purple.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done! Your work on the model itself is very good. I'm not too sure about the wings though. The brown is clashing too much with the rest of the model. Could I suggest dry brushing them with gold so that they compliment the great work you did on her paint job? That may help them blend in..., Just a thought.

Over all, great work on the conversion and her paint looks really good..k:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn fine work mate, very well done so far. I agree with Fist about the wings however, they need to be brought more in line with the rest, perhaps moving closer to white feathers.


Also, instead of url tags, use img to show off pics. I find there is always more interest in a thread of there are actual pics in it instead of links to them.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Will endevour too put the pics up as opposed to link as suggested. Or i would if wraith had'nt done them allready. Thanks by the way 

As for the wings i'm not too sure whether i like them or not and equally unsure whether i want to change them or not. I gave a go of putting more gold on them as fist suggested but in the end it looked seriously OTT, they no longer looked like wings and appeared quite removed from the almost organic look i was going for. 
The white added colours was where i was intending to go because most if not all eagle feathers have white in them somewhere but i'm kinda nervouse about giving it a go. I get the feeling this is a cursed model. Quite a bit went wrong, well worse than most other models go. I will get around to putting more effort into the wings but for now i'm gonna take it easy and focus on A) converting my SOB land raider B) converting my celestines C) working on my guard detatchemnt and D) building my Imperial Lightning that just arrived from FW. So i'm not really going to take it easy per se i'll just be doing other things.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> I will get around to putting more effort into the wings but for now i'm gonna take it easy


Yeah, I hear you. Sometimes I have to let something that I'm working on sit idle for a while until I get the inspiration that I need to complete it. I don't believe that it is cursed though. You did some terrific work on this one so don't give up.:victory:


----------

